# FX6350 sinnvoll upgraden



## smutjesmooth (10. Oktober 2016)

Erstmal nenne ich die Eckdaten meines Systems:
AMD FX6350 (nicht übertaktet)
2x8 GB DDR3 Ram 1600 MHZ Dual Channel
Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3
Gigabyte Windforce GTX760 2 GB
Be Quiet 550 Watt
Samsung 32" TV ( HD ready , native Auflösung 1366x76
Windows 10 Pro 64bit
Logitech Z533 2.1 Soundsystem

So und nun zu meiner Frage. Da in wenigen Tagen meine neue Grafikkarte ankommt (MSI RX470 Gaming 8G ) würde ich natürlich gern demnächst auch meine CPU samt Mainboard sinnvoll upgraden. Da bei AMD CPUs nun langsam die Luft raus ist wäre Intel interessant. Nur habe ich mich nie richtig mit den verschiedenen Intel CPUs beschäftigt. Es wäre schön wenn ich meinen DDR3 Ram weiternutzen könnte. (Preisersparnis) Außerdem habe ich vor in Zukunft ein 5.1 Soundsystem zu kaufen. Das hat aber noch Zeit. Die Anschlüsse am Mainboard sollten allerdings vorhanden sein. Das Budget für ein neues Board mit CPU setze ich mal mit 250 € an.Übertakten ist nicht geplant. Da meine native Auflösung vom TV nur 1366x768 ist bräuchte ich sowieso keine High End CPU. nur merkt man eben oft das Spiele also grade Open World Titel auch eine stärkere CPU gern haben möchten als den FX6350. Die neue Grafikkarte dürfte ja potent genug sein das an dieser Stelle dann erstmal 2 Jahre Ruhe sein dürfte mit aufrüsten. nun bin ich mal gespannt auf eure Tipps zum Intel Thema. 

Edit : Link zur Produktseite der neuen Grafikkarte
https://de.msi.com/Graphics-card/Radeon-RX-470-GAMING-X-8G.html#hero-overview


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2016)

Was für eine Art von 5.1 willst du denn? 5.1-Lautsprecher speziell für PCs sind nämlich extrem selten geworden, weil es kaum Sinn macht, zumindest nicht, wenn man nur 100-150€ ausgibt. 

Ansonsten ganz klar: ein Core i5-4460 (ca 170€ ) plus ein Board wie Zb dieses Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 


Nebenbei: für die Auflösung ist die CPU gar nicht so wichtig. D.h. selbst wenn du 4k hättest, hättest du mit ner stärkeren CPU keinen nennenswerten Vorteil.


----------



## smutjesmooth (10. Oktober 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was für eine Art von 5.1 willst du denn? 5.1-Lautsprecher speziell für PCs sind nämlich extrem selten geworden, weil es kaum Sinn macht, zumindest nicht, wenn man nur 100-150€ ausgibt.
> 
> Ansonsten ganz klar: ein Core i5-4460 (ca 170€ ) plus ein Board wie Zb dieses Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...


Jep ein 5.1 System für Pc hatte ich vor zu holen in ferner Zukunft. Macht keinen Sinn ? wie darf ich das verstehen ? Das die sehr selten geworden sind ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.

Danke für den CPU und Mainboard Tipp. Klingt super. Die werde ich auf meine Merkliste setzen. 

Edit: Als CPU Kühler verwende ich einen Alpenföhn Sella. Der dürfte ja auch bei dem Intel CPU raufpassen ?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Jep ein 5.1 System für Pc hatte ich vor zu holen in ferner Zukunft. Macht keinen Sinn ? wie darf ich das verstehen ? Das die sehr selten geworden sind ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.


 es ist halt so, dass es bei einem Budget unter 300-400€ am Ende VIEL mehr "Spaß" mit dem Sound macht, wenn du Dir ein gutes Stereoset holst. und wenn du wiederum enug Geld hast, dann kauft man sich besser direkt ne "Heimkinoanlage", die kommt dann per HDMI an die Grafikkarte.

Und falls es wiederum um das "Orten" von Gegnern geht: da nutzt man heutzutage als günstigere Lösung dann eher Kopfhörer, denn es gibt sehr gut funktionierende Surround-"Simulationen" für Stereokopfhörer. Und oft wird Gaming inzwischen auch ins Wohnzimmer verlagert, wo "man" eher eine 5.1-Anlage mit Receiver nutzt. 

Aus diesen Gründen gibt es kaum mehr Leute, die für den PC ein 5.1-Boxenset kaufen. 


Wenn du aber trotzdem eines holen willst: die Anschlüsse für ein analoges 5.1-Set (3 Stereostecker) hat fast jedes moderne Mainboard. Auch das Gigabyte-Board. Manche Boards haben nur noch Stereoanschlüsse, und zwar eben WEIL kaum mehr jemand ein 5.1-Set für den PC holt, und wenn man wiederum ein "Heimkino"-Set holt, dann schließt man das per HDMI an, da braucht man keine Soundanschlüsse am Board.

Der Sella passt, aber du müsstest dann noch Montagematerial für Sockel 1150/51/55 haben, denn die Halterung ist anders als bei AMD.


----------



## smutjesmooth (10. Oktober 2016)

Montagematerial ist vorhanden beim Sella soweit ich mich erinnere. 
Hab einem Kumpel diesen Thread hier geschickt und er hat gemeint dieser CPU wäre besser weil ich den später wenn wieder Geld zum aufrüsten da ist auch mit DDR4 Ram nutzen kann.
https://www.alternate.de/Intel/Core-i5-6400-Prozessor/html/product/1210161

Beim Sella kann ich ja zur Not noch einen Lüfter auf der anderen Seite montieren falls die Kühlleistung nicht ausreicht hab ich gesehen.
Ich hatte nur mal gelesen das dieser CPU eben mit DDR3 nicht empfehlenswert wäre. Er sagt das passt schon. Mhhhh
Passend dazu hat er mir dieses Board empfohlen: https://www.alternate.de/GIGABYTE/GA-B150M-DS3H-DDR3-Mainboard/html/product/1241103

Bin ein wenig hin und hergerissen nun. Hat aber noch etwas Zeit. Erstmal muss meine neue Graka diese Woche ankommen und dann die alten Teile verkauft werden damit genug Budget für neue da ist. 

Gut zu wissen mit den Heimkino Anlagen per HDMI. Das wäre sogar noch besser wenn ich ein Soundsystem da habe das nicht nur für Pc geeignet ist.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Montagematerial ist vorhanden beim Sella soweit ich mich erinnere.
> Hab einem Kumpel diesen Thread hier geschickt und er hat gemeint dieser CPU wäre besser weil ich den später wenn wieder Geld zum aufrüsten da ist auch mit DDR4 Ram nutzen kann.
> https://www.alternate.de/Intel/Core-i5-6400-Prozessor/html/product/1210161


 dann musst du aber jetzt schon DDR4 holen ODER du musst, wenn du auf DDR4 umsteigen willst, erneut ein neues Board holen, denn das vorgeschlagene ist ja für DDR3.  Und leistungstechnisch wäre die CPU sogar schwächer als der i5-4460. Die neuen Skylakes sind bei gleichem Takt nur geringfügig schneller als die Sockel 1150-Haswells, und der Takt des i5-6500 ist ja niedriger als beim i5-4460. 

Es gibt 2-3 Boards, bei denen DDR3 und 4 geht. Das hier zB http://geizhals.de/asrock-h110m-combo-g-90-mxgzk0-a0uayz-a1329741.html?hloc=at&hloc=de aber es kann sein, dass du bei Nutzung von DDR3 mit einem Skylake, der ja für DDR4 gedacht ist, sogar einen kleinen Nachteil hast. Dann wäre der i5-6400 erst recht langsamer als ein i5-4460. Und selbst wenn du DDR4 nutzt, wird der immer noch etwas langsamer sein - das ist zumindest bisher in Gamestest im Durchschnitt eben der Fall, dass die Skylakes kaum schneller als die Haswells bei gleichem Takt sind.

Das zeigt btw. nebenbei auch, dass du wegen DDR4 so gut wie keinen Vorteil hast, denn sonst müsste der Sockel 1151 ja allein wegen des RAMs einen merkbaren Vorteil zeigen, WENN DDR4 nen Schub bringen würde. Es ist also per se offenbar eh gar nicht wichtig, ob du mal später DDR4 hast oder nicht.


Der einzige Vorteil des Sockel 1151 wäre, dass du in 2-3 Jahren noch eine neue CPU im Handel neu bekommen wirst, und beim Sockel 1150 wird der Markt bis dahin leer sein. Wobei das auch nur dann wichtig ist, FALLS sich rausstellt, dass ein core i7 einen klaren Vorteil zum i5 bringt durch seine 8 statt nur 4 Threads.


----------



## smutjesmooth (10. Oktober 2016)

Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung. Dann werde ich wohl doch die von dir genannten Komponenten ins Auge fassen. Mir geht's ja ums hier und jetzt von der Leistung. Mein Kumpel wollte mir wahrscheinlich etwas zukunftssicheres empfehlen. Da ist mir die Gesamtleistung dann doch wichtiger erstmal.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung. Dann werde ich wohl doch die von dir genannten Komponenten ins Auge fassen. Mir geht's ja ums hier und jetzt von der Leistung. Mein Kumpel wollte mir wahrscheinlich etwas zukunftssicheres empfehlen. Da ist mir die Gesamtleistung dann doch wichtiger erstmal.


  also, wenn du was drauflegst, könntest du einen Xeon für den Sockel 1150 nehmen. Der kostet allerdings dann allein schon 240€ Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland , ist aber technisch wie ein i7-4770, nur ohne eigene Grafikeinheit, und fast so schnell wie ein i7-6700 (295€ ). Der Vorteil wäre, dass der dann 100pro "zukunftssicher" ist. Wenn dessen Leistung nicht mehr reicht, dann würde auch die Leistung eines Skylake-Core i7, den du vlt in 2-3 Jahren nachkaufen könntest, wenn du den Sockel 1151 nehmen würdest, nur unwesentlich länger reichen.

Es kann aber gut sein, dass selbst der i5-4460 (bzw auch ein i5-6500) 5-6 Jahre locker reicht, so dass du dann, wenn es mal so weit ist, so oder so alles neu kaufen müsstest, egal ob du Sockel 1150 oder 1151 nimmst. Selbst wenn der Core i5 nur 3-4 Jahre hält, lohnt sich es kaum, nochmal NUR die CPU aufzurüsten. Daher ist es nicht besonders wichtig, ob du nun Sockel 1150 oder 1151 hast. 

Wenn du jetzt wenig Budget hättest und 100pro in nem Jahr oder so die CPU neu kaufst: in DEM Falle wäre ein core i3 Skylake gut und dann in nem Jahr ein i7. Aber mit nem Core i5, egal welcher Sockel, der sicher so oder so 3-4 Jahre locker reicht, spielt das Thema "erneut aufrüsten" eh kaum mehr eine Rolle.


----------



## svd (10. Oktober 2016)

Willst du nicht zuerst gucken, wie sich der FX-6350 mit der neuen Grafikkarte schlägt?
Im Prinzip packen ein FX-6300 (400MHz langsamer pro Kern) und die RX470 den Witcher-3 in FullHD@Ultra mit ca. 45fps.
Da 250€ auszugeben um ein TV-Gerät zu befeuern, welches nur halb so viele Pixel hat... ich weiß nicht, mir wär's zu schade.

Da spendierte ich dem FX-6350, falls der nicht zufällig schon ein Wraith-Edition ist, einen ordentlichen Kühler, damit er den Takt besser hielte.
Auf 1366x768 spielend, würde ich vermutlich sogar auf Zen warten und mir dann, abhängig vom Markt, einen neuen Rechner, mit 1440p als Ziel, zusammenstellen.

Und 5.1-System, auf eBay gibt es immer wieder das "Teufel Concept E Magnum PE", die gehen so zwischen 100 und 150€ weg.
Für den Preis sind sie eigentlich okay. Hi-Fi sind sie freilich nicht. Unterhalb "gehobener Zimmerlautstärke" klingen sie schwach.
Die Mitten klingen etwas matschig. Zum Musikhören, also wirklich hören, nicht nur nebenbei laufenlassen, sind sie nicht geeignet.
Aber bei Spielen und Filmen, wo Präzision weniger wichtig ist und erstere sowieso oft mies abgemischt sind, machen sie durchaus Spaß.
Ich würde mal sagen, sie sind super, um sowas wie "Transformers" oder "Call of Duty" in gesundheitsschädlicher Lautstärke zu hören.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2016)

klar, man kann ruhig mal den FX austesten - vlt. reicht der noch eine Weile gut aus.


----------



## smutjesmooth (10. Oktober 2016)

Der Fx 6350 ist nun im Prinzip verkauft mit Board. Wir warten nur noch auf die Lieferung meiner Grafikkarte. Dann kommt mein Fx in einen anderen PC samt Board und bei mir bestimmt der I5-4460 rein mit neuem Board. In Kombination mit meinem 16 GB RAM und der Rx470 hab ich dann hoffentlich einige Jahre Ruhe. Die Aufrüstung Board und CPU ist ja quasi Nulltarif für mich durch den Verkauf der alten Teile. Er bekommt ja auch meine GTX 760 und ein Gehäuse noch von mir. Von daher passt das schon. Muss nur noch Hermes die Graka liefern. Die anderen Teile bekommen wir vor Ort im PC Laden. Danke für die ganzen nützlichen Ratschläge. Ich werde berichten wie mein System performt danach.


----------



## svd (10. Oktober 2016)

Ach so, dann ist natürlich perfekt.


----------



## smutjesmooth (12. Oktober 2016)

Danke für eure Tipps am Ende kam es heute im Hardwareladen dann doch anders als gedacht. Das lag an den vorrätigen Teilen. sockelö 1150 CPUs führt der schon gar nicht mehr . Daher ist es ein I5 -6500 3.2 GHZ geworden der nun auf einem ASROCK Z170 Pro4/D3 Mainboard sein Werk errichtet. Gepaart mit 16 GB DDR3 Ram 1600 Mhz.  Als Grafikkarte werkelt nun die MSI RX470 8g Gaming in meinem System.Absolut geil  wie die Games nun laufen. Hab GTA V , Rise of the Tomb Raider und Batman Arkham Knight jetzt ma probiert. Arkham Knight war vorher nur auf niedrig spielbar. Nun alle Regler auf Anschlag. GTA V war vorher mit Texturen auf normal ja schon mit den Reglern fast auf Anschlag super spielbar.Bei Rise of the Tomb Raider musst ich auch bei texturen und manchen Effekten Abstriche machen. Nun kein Problem mehr. Bin begeistert. Ich hatte gedacht der hat mehr auf Lager. War lange nicht mehr dort. Nun ja mein neues Board und CPU waren trotzdem eine Nulltarif Aufrüstung. Damit müsste ich einige Jahre hoffentlich Ruhe haben.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2016)

cool, wobei ich nicht sicher bin, ob du wg. DDR3 bei einem i5-6500 nicht etwas Leistung verschenkst


----------



## smutjesmooth (13. Oktober 2016)

Ich musste eben das nehmen was der Laden auf Lager hatte sonst würde ich einige Tage ohne Pc da stehen hätte ich online bestellt. und wer will das schon ? 
Unterm Strich ist die Performance ein Traum muss ich zugeben. Mit paar Prozenten Abstrich in der Leistung kann ich leben.Ich hab mein System trotzdem deutlich verbessert mit dem Upgrade. 
Nun hab ich eigentlich gar keine Lust morgen früh auf Arbeit zu gehen. Aber so freut man sich mehr auf den Feierabend.


----------



## smutjesmooth (24. November 2016)

Kleiner Nachtrag:
Ich habe mich ein wenig mit der Option Virtual super Resolution im AMD Treiber beschäftigt. Nun downsample ich quasi immer ein Full HD Bild auf die native Auflösung (1366x768') meines HD Ready Samsung TVs runter. Super Option und die Bildqualität verbessert sich sehr deutlich dadurch. Von der Leistung packt mein Pc das locker mit den neu gekauften Komponenten. Mit dem alten FX6350 und der Nvidia GTX 760 2GB wäre das problematischer gewesen.


----------



## Batze (24. November 2016)

Den Jump auf deine Performance macht die Graka und nichts anderes, die ist Top. Mit der CPU hast du leider in den Wind geschossen und unnötige Ausgabe getan, das ist reine Augenwischerei.
Eine Aufrüstung bei deinem Board und was du hattest auf eine AMD 8350 hätte dir für die Zukunft mehr geholfen. Da hättest du dann sogar auf die nächst Höhere GraKa steigen können, wegen Ersparniss.
Wirst du bald merken wenn die nächsten DX 12 Spiele rauskommen. Da geht dein i5 2/2 Kernen schneller in die Knie als du bis 10 Zählen kannst, von nebenbei (Multi)Sachen machen ganz zu schweigen.
Der Flaschenhals bei dir war nicht die CPU, sondern die Graka.
@SVD hatte da schon voll recht, die FX 63xx befeuert jede auch momentane Graka mit genug Power um jedes Top Spiel High End zu spielen.


----------



## smutjesmooth (25. November 2016)

Nun ist es eben so. Kann mich nicht beschweren. Ich wollte auch aus dem Grund des Stromhungers auf Intel wechseln um ehrlich zu sein. bin zufrieden. Der CPU Mainboard Wechsel war ja quasi zum Nulltarif. Ich glaube kaum das der Intel schlechter sein soll als der AMD FX8350.
Hier liegt der I5 6500 sogar gut vor dem FX9590 dem einzigen AMD CPU den PCGH hier überhaupt aufführt.........:
Core i5-6500 im Test - der "vernünftige" Skylake von Intel [Test der Woche]
Oder hier mal etwas anderes schnell gegooglet:
Intel Core i5 6500 vs AMD FX 8350
Worauf ich damit hinaus will ist das ich mit meinem momentanen System die nächsten Jahre so schnell keine Probleme in Sachen Gaming bekommen werde. Beim FX6350 hab ich auch deutlich gemerkt das in CPU lastigen Games wie MMOs sehr schnell der CPU limitiert hat.Habe auf meinem zweiten Bildschirm immer diverse Tools laufen die Temperaturen und Auslastungen beim spielen anzeigen. Wo fast immer der FX6350 auf 100% lief kommt mein I5 6500 selten über 60 % Auslastung. 
Natürlich auch durch die Unterstützung der neuen Grafikkarte die dem CPU einiges an Last abnimmt.
Unterm Strich hab ich einen aktuelleren Chipsatz und in meinen Augen eine zukunftssichere CPU auch bezüglich meiner Stromrechnung.


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum das der Intel schlechter sein soll als der AMD FX8350.


 in manchen Games schon, und wenn mehr und mehr Games auf acht Kerne ausgelegt werden, können es mehr werden. Aber im Schnitt ist der i5 bisher klar überlegen, das will manch einer aber einfach nicht verstehen. Für manche User ist in 1-2 Jahren vielleicht der AMD die bessere CPU, für andere der Intel. Daher würde ich das nicht so eng sehen. Bei genügend Budget würde ich aber eher einen i7 nehmen bzw. nen Xeon 1230 / 1231 für Sockel 1150 (wie ein i7, aber "nur" 255€  )

Und das Thema Strom kommt in der Tat auch noch dazu.


----------



## smutjesmooth (25. November 2016)

In manchen Games wie du schon sagst. Mir persönlich bringt allerdings eine CPU die vielleicht in 2 von meinen 800 Games besser ist als mein momentaner I5 nicht viel. Auch mache ich noch andere Sachen neben dem Gaming an meinem Pc und dort sind Intel CPUs den AMD Pendants haushoch überlegen. Das war ein sehr lange durchdachter Schritt auf Intel zu wechseln. Ich hatte mich nur nie großartig mit den einzelnen INTEL CPU Modellen so genau befasst wie es einige hier im Forum haben. Daher war es nützlich hier im Forum die Community zu fragen. Mit Sicherheit gibt es auch Anwender die eher von der Leistung eines AMD FX8350 mehr profitieren als vom Intel.Das ist ja das schöne bei Pcs. Kein geschlossenes System wie bei Konsolen und man stellt sich das zusammen was man *persönlich braucht*.


----------



## Batze (25. November 2016)

Da hast du natürlich recht wenn du sagst für dich das beste gefunden zu haben. Schlecht ist der i5er ja auf keinen Fall, das wollte ich damit auch nicht sagen.


----------

